
Ask HN: What's your most reliable source for news? - sleiman
I&#x27;m looking for websites, apps, blogs, newsletters anything that&#x27;s reliable and interesting. HN is definitely a good source for some things. You can break it down by topic.
======
chmaynard
In terms of what American media calls "news", I found this essay very
illuminating:

[http://www.dobelli.com/en/essays/news-
diet/](http://www.dobelli.com/en/essays/news-diet/)

